# Have you seen the photo's from the NEU Riots?



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

http://www.publicsafety.neu.edu/slideshow/slideshow1.html
These photo's are incriminating as hell! I hope they catch all these as$holes.


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

Looks like some are being identified :lol: 


Cape man charged for Super Bowl vandalism

BOSTON - A Sandwich man was among the Northeastern students who participated in vandalism after the Super Bowl game Feb. 1.

Jason Shepherd, 20, of Sandwich, has already pleaded innocent to charges of malicious destruction of property. Tipsters helped Northeastern University identify 12 students who participated in vandalism and rioting on city streets after the Super Bowl, and now the school plans to share the information with police.

The students will face the possibility of suspension or expulsion from the university for their role in the Feb. 1 rioting that followed the New England Patriots' 32-29 victory over Carolina, school officials said.

Northeastern received about 100 e-mails after posting 24 photos on a Web site, requesting information to help the school identify the participants. Officials said 15 more people in the photos still need to be identified.

Three students who were charged before the photos were posted on-line have pleaded innocent to charges of malicious destruction of property. Shepherd. Hamid Refai, 20, of Brookline, and Jonathan Diffehbach, 22, of Concord, all begin college disciplinary proceedings next week. They have pretrial hearings in court next month. 

The students accused of participating in the rioting will face sanctions issued by a student judicial board of five students who are "very experienced and very serious about the job they were chosen to do," said Ed Klotzbier, Northeastern's vice president for student affairs.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

We're doing farely well. Most students think it's a joke but they have their head too far up their ass to realize that within 30,000 people someone is going to turn them in :L:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Ok...I have to ask. Where the heck were the the NUPD &amp; BPD. Judging from past experience, one would think they would have a TON of BPD/NUPD on duty in that area!!! :shock: :shock: I didn't see a cop in one photo. (Granted I'm not seeing everything, but come on guys!)


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

ROBOCOP1982 said:


> Ok...I have to ask. Where the heck were the the NUPD & BPD. Judging from past experience, one would think they would have a TON of BPD/NUPD on duty in that area!!! :shock: :shock: I didn't see a cop in one photo. (Granted I'm not seeing everything, but come on guys!)


ROBO,

You have to realize three things;

1. The last time this happened was wayyyy back like two years ago
so it's not like it was fresh in anyones mind.

2. University students (young adults) who can afford to attend these 
schools and drink, don't usually exhibit this behavior because of 
their awareness of their obligations to society and their parents.

3. Menino is saving the $$$$ for the DNC.
:-k


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

There just aren't enough bullets.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

Maybe they should have understood this formula which I learned in college:

Alcohol + Testosterone + Any Excuse = Mayhem

Guinness2429


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

with the tuition Northeastern gets, they should have a big enough Police force to handle situations like that.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

If there were enough cops there to handle the crowds you know those upstanding young adults and their understanding parents would have screamed some sort of police brutality and over zealousness......


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

Is there anyone here that would have stepped in and tried to control that crowd? 

I dont know of any Police force that is staffed enough to deal with that kind of mayhem.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I wonder how many of them are Criminal Justice students. :roll:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

H50 said:


> I wonder how many of them are Criminal Justice students. :roll:


Sadly enough prolly many. I don't know why

And mpd61 is that sarcasm in statement 1 about not being fresh in the minds? cause I hope so, at least for us everyone was praying that nothing was going to happen like before. That and we had just dealt with Redsox BS so it was even more pronounced.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

I can't comment on anything regarding our response (NUPD). It will come out eventually but believe me people(rank and file) aren't happy.,.....I can say, and crvtte65 can attest I was out there for the sox-yanks, and sox-A's series and it wasn't pretty....It was a matter of time before this came to a head as it did the night of the superbowl...I honestly don't ever see myself ever having another major new england sporting event off... HGopefully this time I will have at least some headgear to wear...oh well....Law Enforcement in Mass per usual


----------



## DFP2662 (Aug 18, 2003)

robodope said:


> I can't comment on anything regarding our response (NUPD). It will come out eventually but believe me people(rank and file) aren't happy.,.....I can say, and crvtte65 can attest I was out there for the sox-yanks, and sox-A's series and it wasn't pretty....It was a matter of time before this came to a head as it did the night of the superbowl...I honestly don't ever see myself ever having another major new england sporting event off... HGopefully this time I will have at least some headgear to wear...oh well....Law Enforcement in Mass per usual


This is NOTHING new for the reigning powers at NUPD.

I worked as a "brown suit" at NUPD from March 1993 to May 1996. We had a "large disturbance" at a dance one Saturday night. BPD sent about 20 cruisers in to aid the undermanned detail. Several NUPD members were injured. Management's response... sensitivity training so we could "understand" why some people rioted.

For you folks still working there, DO NOT go into a large crowd of these freaks if they're only destroying property. Let the president and "director" squirm and take the heat... they aren't the ones out there facing the mob. Take care of yourselves and your mates, because the brass will only try and jam it up the rear entrance.

The former #108... and proud member of the Black Sheep Squadron!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Looking at those pictures makes me realize the amount of scumbags that attend NU! God I would love to meet some of the parents and be like see your little joey.....HE NEEDS HIS A$$ WHOOPED! Maybe when I win the super bowl on my XBOX each week I should go to each of their homes and flip their parents cars and burn stuff......Then I can be super COOL 8) like those folks.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

DFP2662 said:


> This is NOTHING new for the reigning powers at NUPD.
> 
> I worked as a "brown suit" at NUPD from March 1993 to May 1996. We had a "large disturbance" at a dance one Saturday night. BPD sent about 20 cruisers in to aid the undermanned detail. Several NUPD members were injured. Management's response... sensitivity training so we could "understand" why some people rioted.
> 
> ...


Right on the money Dave! It is not the rank and file that is the problem, but the administration. Stay safe my former NUPD officers. Join the Black Sheep Squadron as soon as possible.

The former #39... and another proud member of the Black Sheep Squadron!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

BartPD said:


> proud member of the Black Sheep Squadron!


hahaha... I have never heard of that before!


----------



## DFP2662 (Aug 18, 2003)

BartPD said:


> The former #39... and another proud member of the Black Sheep Squadron!


Hey Bart... that's a MANAGEMENT number! :NO: What's wrong with #94? :wink:


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

DFP2662 said:


> Hey Bart... that's a MANAGEMENT number! :NO: What's wrong with #94? :wink:


LOL....management in # only...not spirit. and the # was 95.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Although Bart was in the lower category of numbers..#39..He was always out there in the middle of shit with everyone...unlike some other people...It was nice to see postings from some members of the Black Sheep Squadron..From the former #111 and #55....now #35....Hopefully some changes will come....Only time will tell...Until then I long to me a member of the black sheep squadron...stay safe all


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

By Jessica Heslam and Lisa Gentes
Thursday, February 26, 2004

The head of Northeastern University admitted the security plan by Boston and school police failed during the deadly Super Bowl riots and has canceled a spring concert by controversial rapper Ludacris. 

``This is just not the time for this concert. I have been greatly distressed as to how Northeastern has been perceived,'' said Northeastern President Richard M. Freeland, who called on students to reach out to the community to change the school's riotous reputation. 

The decision comes three weeks after 21-year-old James Grabowski of West Newbury was struck and killed near campus by an alleged drunken driver. The tragedy occurred amid violent rioting by throngs of college-aged students in the wake of the New England Patriots' win. 

Another seriously injured student, 21-year-old Jason Stackiewicz, was released from a Hub hospital last week. 

Ludacris, who is on his Chicken and Beer tour, was scheduled to play before a crowd of 5,000 at Northeastern's Matthews Arena April 2. The concert would have been the grand finale of the university's week-long Springfest. 

The Grammy-nominated rap star was dropped from Pepsi's campaign in 2002 after Fox TV's Bill O'Reilly said his songs glamorized drugs, sex and violence. 

Freeland said his decision to cancel the spring concert was not about security, safety or fear of riots, but about doing something ``affirmative.'' Freeland said the concert could be rescheduled, but no date has been set. 

``This is about pro-active efforts to reach out to the community and we intend to be good neighbors,'' said Freeland, who sent a letter explaining his decision to students. 

In a meeting with the Herald on Tuesday, Freeland said the deployment plan to control and ``contain'' the post-game crowd ``didn't work.'' 

Boston Police Department drew up the plan and Northeastern public safety officers were assigned a role to assist them. Boston Police Commissioner Kathleen O'Toole has ordered a formal review of the BPD's performance after the game. 

``Something went terribly wrong that night. We were clearly, all of us, inadequately prepared for what happened and we didn't handle it effectively in terms of containing it,'' Freeland said. 

Northeastern officers were stationed in every dorm and were to be deployed at the ``perimeter of the situation'' to back up the BPD, Freeland said. The school had double the number of officers on that night. 

``They were in the buildings with (the) intent of trying to keep the students in the buildings. When that failed, and the students flooded out, I have presumed that our public safety officers came out with them. The numbers were just too great,'' Freeland said. 

The plan included ``containing'' students on Hemenway Street, a known hotspot. 

A fire alarm pulled at Smith Hall created a ``cascading'' effect in the other dorms, and students poured out into the streets after the game, the president said. 

``The numbers were bigger than anything we've seen before and just became too large for the police presence to handle,'' Freeland said. 

But Freeland said the law enforcement aspects are only the ``tip of the iceberg.'' 

The university is forming a task force of students and faculty to probe the reasons behind the destructive ``fan behavior'' and student phenomenon that has become a ``chronic'' problem at colleges across the country, said Freeland, who plans to conduct some of the interviews himself. 

``Northeastern has certainly been part of that issue,'' Freeland said. 

Three NU students were arrested the night of the riots. A dozen more face possible disciplinary action and criminal charges after being identified from photographs posted on the college's Web site. NU officials are working on identifying six to eight more hooligans. 

Students were disappointed to learn that Ludacris, booked by the Springfest Committee, won't be coming to campus. 

Sophomore Jordine Kimbrel said it took the committee three years to put the concert together. ``To punish the whole student body for what 30 people did really sucks,'' she said.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

This topic is old, but my friend is sending me the pictures from the network hub. I will add them to my webpage as I did the ones that I got from the 2002 one. I'll see if I can upload the last video also that I had on another website for a while till it was blocked for "indecency". Anyways, nobody cares but I know that some were interested in seeing them. Once they are up I'll throw up a link to it


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

..Law Enforcement in Mass per usual[/QUOTE]


----------

